# New Midnight Syndicate video



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I just saw the video the other day and though it was very amusing, albeit quite cheesy, which, I'd assume, is what they were going for. I've been a fan of theirs for many years now, and they both seem like they'd be really cool people. I can't wait for the new Midnight Syndicate albums...


----------

